# NORCAR presents our 2nd annual Hangover Classic!!!



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

NORCAR will be hosting our second annual Hangover Classic January 1st!!!

Doors will open at 7:30am and racing at 11:30am!

This is just to get the info out to everyone on what we are planning.

Classes:

1/12 17.5 and 13.5 Blinky
TC 17.5 and 13.5 Blinky
WGT 13.5 Blinky
VTA 25.5 Blinky
F1 21.5 Blinky (or silver can)
BRP 3100 spec
USGT

**IF there are other classes you guys are interested in please let me know.**


Track info can be found at : www.norcarracing.com

We will have TQ awards, trophies for the top 3 in the "A" mains and plaques foir the lower main's top 3.

Prices:
15.00 first class (Will receive a free bottle of SXT tire/body cleaner!)
10.00 each additional class

Class rules will soon follow


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in 100%!!!!!! Last year was awesome.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

usgt...USGT!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> usgt...USGT!!


I'm sure we can get T.Williams to run.

Are there others out there who want to run???


----------



## Waltss2k (Jul 20, 2012)

What will the cost be because there is three classes that I would be interested in running.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Waltss2k said:


> What will the cost be because there is three classes that I would be interested in running.


We did a flat rate last year for "run as many as you want" kinda deal.

I'm looking at some unique trophies to give out for the top 3 in each main, so it might bump the price up a few dollars.

Once I get firm pricing on trophies I'll have the class prices posted.


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> We did a flat rate last year for "run as many as you want" kinda deal.
> 
> I'm looking at some unique trophies to give out for the top 3 in each main, so it might bump the price up a few dollars.
> 
> Once I get firm pricing on trophies I'll have the class prices posted.


I will be there its a
get race to start the new year off.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Count me in for usgt. I'm going for wow factor not the win. What's the rules for that class mainly what's the motor that we run.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I may be in this year. Probably just 17.5 touring unless we could get a couple more to run foam TC!!! :thumbsup:

Alston, I think USGT is 21.5 motors. Not sure on the tires though.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

OvalAlston said:


> Count me in for usgt. I'm going for wow factor not the win. What's the rules for that class mainly what's the motor that we run.


21.5 blinky..treaded tires..realistic bodies..1450grams

sounds like 3 so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Count me in for 3 classes

17.5
vta
WGT, yeah baby, WGT. My come back class on foams....

last year was blast, can't wait...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Still have my VTA TQ trophy.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mackin said:


> Still have my VTA TQ trophy.


o! really!..we just gonna have to see bout that:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I am in.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> I am in.


If you are in... I'm in!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Me too! How about adding BRP cars?


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm in as well


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mackin said:


> Me too! How about adding BRP cars?


Added!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I'm in! WGT and BRP! Can't wait to see the "unique" trophies


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

In for 17.5 TC. Looking forward to it. Always a great time. :thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

any more usgt going to make a showing??


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The sponsors for this event are coming in!!

So far:
SXT
Parma/PSE
Niftech
BRP
Power Push
Associated
Viper

Something else we have added...

The first entry is 15.00, 2nd and beyond 10.00 each.

**With your 1st paid entry you will receive a bottle of SXT cleaner!!**

There will be TQ awards, trophies for 1-3 in the "A" mains,
and plaques for 1-3 in the "B" and lower mains.

There will be plenty of door prizes and good food


----------



## mrbighead (Dec 17, 2008)

sg1 said:


> The sponsors for this event are coming in!!
> 
> So far:
> SXT
> ...


I see you add BRP is that guy bring his hand with him.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

mrbighead said:


> I see you add BRP is that guy bring his hand with him.


Oh boy...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds good, I'll be there, hopefully not wrecking peoples chances of actually winning....


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Mike Peterson said:


> Sounds good, I'll be there, hopefully not wrecking peoples chances of actually winning....


Turn that frown upside down and enjoy the tropical weather of the Gate!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Chaz955i said:


> In for 17.5 TC. Looking forward to it. Always a great time. :thumbsup:


T4 Baby!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*The List!!*

List moved


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

First post has been updated with classes and entry fees 

I'll update the list as people PM me or post what they are running.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Mackin said:


> T4 Baby!


HA!! So much for waiting. You'll like it.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> HA!! So much for waiting. You'll like it.


Now we just need him to run stock touring...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Now we just need him to run stock touring...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Now we just need him to run stock touring...


YES! He can wait for the T4R for a VTA chassis.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

we had such a blast last year, i think this year will be even better! looking forward to it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*updated list!*

WGT:
Bigz84
Mackin
CarbonJoe
SG1
Barney24
MicroRacer
Ron
Steve
Slim
Dave Berry

BRP:
MicroRacer
Steve
Zack
Dave Berry

F1:
Dave Berry

VTA:
Bigz84
Starrx
Mackin
CarbonJoe
Ron Mick
Zach
Julie
Kelly B.

1/12 17.5:
Mackin
CarbonJoe
SG1
Barney24
MikePeterson
T.Williams
Rowbear
Kelly B.
Alston

1/12 13.5:

TC 17.5:
MrBigHead
Lessen
Bigz84
CarbonJoe
AdamB
Chaz955i
MikePeterson
T.Williams
Rowbear
Alston

TC 13.5:

USGT:
Starrx
T.Williams


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

moved...


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Can u take me out of usgt and add me to tc 17.5 and 12th scale 17.5. Thx


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

OvalAlston said:


> Can u take me out of usgt and add me to tc 17.5 and 12th scale 17.5. Thx


Done!

Only took 2 minutes


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Only took 2 minutes


That's what she said.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> That's what she said.


That's better then 1 minute....


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

If I'm not playing music on New Year's Eve...I should be there for WGT and possible for F1...got to make the car legal.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

OvalAlston said:


> Can u take me out of usgt and add me to tc 17.5 and 12th scale 17.5. Thx


well take me out too & add to 17.5.....i knew this would happend


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Not looking good for me. Go ahead and take me off the list.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

This is shaping up to be a great race!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

moved...


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Just looking at all of these lists is giving me a hangover. Should be a good one!


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

I think some of the 1/12 MOD guys are planning to race. If so I will be there...

Steve Dunn


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

dragrace said:


> I think some of the 1/12 MOD guys are planning to race. If so I will be there...
> 
> Steve Dunn


We would love to have ROAR representation here!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*Our updated list of sponsors!!!!*

Updated sponsor list:

SXT
Parma/PSE
Niftech
BRP
Power Push
Associated
Viper
Gravity R/C
KO Propo America
Classic Auto Group
Horizon Hobbies
Reflex Suspension Dynamics
Sweep
IRS


Remember your first paid entry gets you a free bottle of SXT cleaner!!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

How many peeps you spectin?
Dana and me thinkin bout racin.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> How many peeps you spectin?
> Dana and me thinkin bout racin.


You better make the trip!
I'll update the list today, we're around 50+ entries so far.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

*wgt*

 so bummed. opened up my ups box today, expecting to start building a wgt car, and i got sent the wrong car, 1710 instead of 1712.

so i guess i'm out for wgt. i don't expect to have the car until after the new year, back ordered.

way to go Wayne, now everyone wants that car now since you put the smack down at the Indoor Champs 

i'm still in for vta and 17.5 touring

see you then...


----------



## Scott H (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be there running tc 17.5 and 13.5. I'm not sure who else is comming from PA.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Started drinking already. Going to be ready for the Hangover Race, maybe even a bit over prepared....:freak:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Started drinking already. Going to be ready for the Hangover Race, maybe even a bit over prepared....:freak:


Think of it as building up a tolerance. Sort of like working out...


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Think of it as building up a tolerance. Sort of like working out...


Excellent, now I don't feel like such a degenerate. Working out is a good thing.

Thanks Joe, for this and the suggestion on the T4. Good stuff, always.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like 4 maybe 5 of us will be up for the Hangover race with the Mini Coopers. Just a quick question. About what time do you think the racing will finish? One of our group works on the 2nd and was wondering.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

I suspect most people work on the 2nd. I'm sure we'll get out at a reasonable time, like 6 - 7pm.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Joe:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thanks for the reply Joe:thumbsup:


We can run you guys first


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> We can run you guys first


Thanks Wayne:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

wow looks like its going to be fun i might have to put the vta or usgt together along with the mimi cooper!i think im in oyea!!!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

camino86 said:


> wow looks like its going to be fun i might have to put the vta or usgt together along with the mimi cooper!i think im in oyea!!!


Excellent, will be nice to have you at the track again.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

camino86 said:


> wow looks like its going to be fun i might have to put the vta or usgt together along with the mimi cooper!i think im in oyea!!!


Don't bother with USGT. Nobody here runs that class. Stick to VTA.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

when is the next practice or race day for vta?i wouldlike to get out and run before the hangover race


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

camino86 said:


> when is the next practice or race day for vta?i wouldlike to get out and run before the hangover race


Next club race is Saturday the 22nd. Doors @ 11, heats @ 3 according to www.norcarracing.com :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Next club race is Saturday the 22nd. Doors @ 11, heats @ 3 according to www.norcarracing.com :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Question is whether mr. Lessen will be rocking a new Serpent on the 22nd?:wave:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Question is whether mr. Lessen will be rocking a new Serpent on the 22nd?:wave:


No sir


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Lessen said:


> No sir


Guess you have to keep beating me up with the Losi. Hope to see ya on the 22nd.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> Guess you have to keep beating me up with the Losi. Hope to see ya on the 22nd.


I'm not planning on being there. I'm just not sure what my goals are at the moment.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> I'm just not sure what my goals are at the moment.


To have fun? That's my goal.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Beating Joe is my goal. I hope I haven't set my goals to low!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> Beating Joe is my goal. I hope I haven't set my goals to low!


At least your goal isn't beating yourself.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> At least your goal isn't beating yourself.


That would be on his short list of accomplishments...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Ouch!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm in for WGT...Is Chuck cooking for this event?? That's worth the trip itself.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

im in for novice


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> im in for novice


If you set your goals lower, the let downs wont hurt as much.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> im in for novice


When you didn't make a Champs appearance...I believed you retired.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

scootr117 said:


> When you didn't make a Champs appearance...I believed you retired.


They didn't offer a novice class, and he thought masters was just for older people, not good older people. 

LOL, sorry Ken. See you in a couple weeks!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like we are up to 5 in the Mini Cooper class. Other one being built in the next week.

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Looks like we are up to 5 in the Mini Cooper class. Other one being built in the next week.
> 
> Jeff


Nice, look forward to seeing these on the track.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

any1 else that has a m chassis fwd feel free to bring and have some fun!


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

new wheels are here for mini and body be here later this week cant wait!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Nice, look forward to seeing these on the track.


I'm looking forward to seeing all you guys again. Been too long since I've raced at the Gate:thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Looks like we are up to 5 in the Mini Cooper class. Other one being built in the next week.
> 
> Jeff


Mini Cooper.....cool what rule are going to be used IE mabuchi 540 or 21.5


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Mini Cooper.....cool what rule are going to be used IE mabuchi 540 or 21.5


The stock mabuchi and 6 cell nihm's. Our group may switch to a lipo in the future. Stock tires and Mini cooper body. Any brushed esc and servo and of course any radio system.


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

Kyosho Racer said:


> The stock mabuchi and 6 cell nihm's. Our group may switch to a lipo in the future. Stock tires and Mini cooper body. Any brushed esc and servo and of course any radio system.


Sweet, Time to bust out the Turbo Matchers (insert sinister laugh)


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Miller Time said:


> Sweet, Time to bust out the Turbo Matchers (insert sinister laugh)


Forgot to mention we are using the stock 20t pinion that comes in the kit.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> The stock mabuchi and 6 cell nihm's. Our group may switch to a lipo in the future. Stock tires and Mini cooper body. Any brushed esc and servo and of course any radio system.


Anyone interested in a batch of round cells? The price is right (free). I don't even know if they will charge but they were good ones.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> Anyone interested in a batch of round cells? The price is right (free). I don't even know if they will charge but they were good ones.


I'll take them Ron. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks like we may have a few more guys putting together Coopers for the race. Hopefully we will have a good turnout of them:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

ill be there with at least 2 others all 17.5 & 2 of us gonna run vta...should be a good race:thumbsup:


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

got my vta fixed today and found a fed things that should help the handling


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I'll take them Ron. :thumbsup:


They are already at the track. I will be there Saturday for the BRP race. By the way we will be running the big cars also.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> They are already at the track. I will be there Saturday for the BRP race. By the way we will be running the big cars also.


Would love to come this Sat to play with the Cooper (only onroad car I own right now) but we will be busy my fun will have to wait till the 1st. Thanks for the batts, I'm sure I will find some good use for them:thumbsup:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Hmmmm...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Hmmmm...


Josh + mini cooper = hmmmm


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Things that make you go hmmm...


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there some stock BRP motors ( the red can) motors still available?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> Are there some stock BRP motors ( the red can) motors still available?


We have them at the track


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

will yall have tc6 parts??

can we get a roll call for new years day??

um!! why didnt the world end on 12-21-12??

will bobby brown ever re-marry??

just some Question that been keeping me up at night

seee yall on da 1st!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

They do not stock many parts other then CRC and BRP. Some bodies, tires, batteries, motors, etc. 

The 17.5 TC group should be a good size. They usually draw a good crowd of all classes.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Oh snap! Batteries shipped already. There IS hope.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Adam B said:


> They do not stock many parts other then CRC and BRP. Some bodies, tires, batteries, motors, etc.
> 
> The 17.5 TC group should be a good size. They usually draw a good crowd of all classes.


Yep, looking forward to some touring car racing with the Detroit gang. Always a good time. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

starrx said:


> will yall have tc6 parts??
> 
> can we get a roll call for new years day??
> 
> ...




We do have a few TC6 parts, not many

The roll call got lost... too many yes's I'm coming, then no I'm not...lol...


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

sg1 said:


> We do have a few TC6 parts, not many
> 
> The roll call got lost... too many yes's I'm coming, then no I'm not...lol...


Von, I have parts. See you on Tues.

chuck


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Mackin said:


> Von, I have parts. See you on Tues.
> 
> chuck


cool i just need some xtra 4*c-hubs

i was going to order them last sunday but it said it wouldnt be here until the 3-7 & it cost 15bucks to get them here b4 the 1st...(that time of the year):drunk:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I think we might even have them at the track.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Does anyone have an extra 25.5 motor I could borrow to run VTA at the Hangover race? Jason has a spare xxxs and we have everything we need to run it except the motor. He asked me if i wanted to run it and I said ya if we can find a motor before the race. Let me know and we will bring his extra car and I'll run it with you guys:thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Only a few days away, this should be a good one!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Does anyone have an extra 25.5 motor I could borrow to run VTA at the Hangover race? Jason has a spare xxxs and we have everything we need to run it except the motor. He asked me if i wanted to run it and I said ya if we can find a motor before the race. Let me know and we will bring his extra car and I'll run it with you guys:thumbsup:
> 
> Jeff


I have a spare you can use Jeff.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just like Winger said... just a few days away!!!

Looking at who said they are coming and what classes, I used that as a judge for getting trophies and plaques.

We will have awards for:

1/12 17.5
TC 17.5
WGT
VTA
BRP
Mini Cooper

If there's other classes that form, we'll run them, and maybe have a nice "award" for the winners 

We have a great list of sponsors that are on our website, www.norcarracing.com
Each racer will receive a ticket when they sign in and prizes will be drawn all day.

See eveyone in a few days!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Im gonna try like hell to make it. Lots of work to do.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Im gonna try like hell to make it. Lots of work to do.


Get busy boy!!!


----------



## Showtime (Dec 18, 2001)

Looks like I'll be able to make it out.:thumbsup: So add one more to 17.5 TC and 1/12


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> I have a spare you can use Jeff.


Thanks Ron and YGPM


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

sg1 said:


> Just like Winger said... just a few days away!!!
> 
> Looking at who said they are coming and what classes, I used that as a judge for getting trophies and plaques.
> 
> ...


Awesome! I'm really looking forward to this race and to see Wayne again. He is my Hero


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Kyosho Racer said:


> He is my Hero


As if his head wasn't big enough after rolling everybody at the Indoor Champs. How will he fit that melon through the door? :tongue:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

starrx said:


> cool i just need some xtra 4*c-hubs
> 
> i was going to order them last sunday but it said it wouldnt be here until the 3-7 & it cost 15bucks to get them here b4 the 1st...(that time of the year):drunk:


If you can find them Losi xxx hubs fit just like they were made for it. They also make 8 deg if you think you need that much caster.


----------



## camino86 (Sep 14, 2008)

setting up the vta car for jeff and i got a ?.using a losi xxxs my vta has 64 pitch gears they are 107spur and 53pinion.the 1 for jeff has 48 pitch gears the spur is a 86 is a 41pinion right?


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

How are the roads up there from all this snow here in Ohio


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> How are the roads up there from all this snow here in Ohio


Roads here are clear and dry.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

camino86 said:


> setting up the vta car for jeff and i got a ?.using a losi xxxs my vta has 64 pitch gears they are 107spur and 53pinion.the 1 for jeff has 48 pitch gears the spur is a 86 is a 41pinion right?


42 or 43.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> 42 or 43.


 I think 41 is the largest one Jason has. I checked my pinion case and 35 is the biggest I have


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

old_dude said:


> If you can find them Losi xxx hubs fit just like they were made for it. They also make 8 deg if you think you need that much caster.


thanks for the info & ill stick to 4*:thumbsup:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

old_dude said:


> If you can find them Losi xxx hubs fit just like they were made for it. They also make 8 deg if you think you need that much caster.


thanks for the info & ill stick to 4*:thumbsup:


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

CarbonJoe said:


> Roads here are clear and dry.


Good to hear....I wasn't sure if Brunswick had the lake effect snow that dumps multiple feet of the white death. I'm making this a day trip. Drive up-Race-Drive home.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

*K*

It's been a while for me, since I ran anything. But, it's time run some 12th. So, I wonder, does any one have some 12r parts they'd be willing to part with? And, if management sees this, can you set aside a set of magenta fronts and rears and, hmm, I wonder if my pit board is still floating around?


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> Roads here are clear and dry.


Yeah; this from a man who drives a Scuby WRX. Clear and dry = gravel and snow drifts.












But, me and my Hyundai agree; roads are dry and clear and should be that way early next week (Hyundai = wet, hi grip asphalt, can be trecherous). wave:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

jar said:


> It's been a while for me, since I ran anything. But, it's time run some 12th. So, I wonder, does any one have some 12r parts they'd be willing to part with? And, if management sees this, can you set aside a set of magenta fronts and rears and, hmm, I wonder if my pit board is still floating around?


Hey Rudy,

Pit board is still in the anouncing booth, we have a few 12r parts on the wall, and CRC magenta/magenta tires are there 

-Wayne


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

camino86 said:


> setting up the vta car for jeff and i got a ?.using a losi xxxs my vta has 64 pitch gears they are 107spur and 53pinion.the 1 for jeff has 48 pitch gears the spur is a 86 is a 41pinion right?


42 would be closer. By the way if it is the yellow gear it is a 108. I run it with a 54t pinion.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Looking good for me. All's left is build shocks, wire car & mount body. I need to go to bed...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Looking good for me. All's left is build shocks, wire car & mount body. I need to go to bed...


Hey, somebody with talent will have a serpent now. Kelso has been getting by on luck.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Adam B said:


> Hey, somebody with talent will have a serpent now. Kelso has been getting by on luck.


and his good looks.....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to sell my Associated 6.1 VTA car after the Hangover race on Tues. Many extras. I'll give somebody a good deal!

chuck


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I received word over the weekend that 1984 NORCAR Modified club Champion, Steve Radecky, will be running 1/12 17.5 with us. Many of you may not know him from that victory, but from his roles on "Amish Mafia"...

He informed me he was gunning for Mike Peterson....


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> I think 41 is the largest one Jason has. I checked my pinion case and 35 is the biggest I have


I will check mine.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

sg1 said:


> I received word over the weekend that 1984 NORCAR Modified club Champion, Steve Radecky, will be running 1/12 17.5 with us. Many of you may not know him from that victory, but from his roles on "Amish Mafia"...
> 
> He informed me he was gunning for Mike Peterson....



He'll be SOL without my motor!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm still planning on being there for some1/12 mod, or at least practice and taste test mackins cookin


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

Miller Time said:


> I'm still planning on being there for some1/12 mod, or at least practice and taste test mackins cookin


What is on the menu?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh man Ken Miller will be there tomorrow?!?! Just seeing that mug is worth the trip, plus Wayne, and Chuck's food... going to have to go to bed extra early, not sure I will sleep with all this excitement building up. PLUS Josh throwing a new car down... Looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

We just got to figure out how to out cheat Alston... I think somebody else is driving his car while he is on the stand.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

scootr117 said:


> What is on the menu?


It's gonna be a surprise....


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> I will check mine.


Thanks Ron:thumbsup: and thanks for the motor lend too, without your help I would'nt be running VTA.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thanks Ron:thumbsup: and thanks for the motor lend too, without your help I would'nt be running VTA.


Well I can't help you with the pinion. I only go to 38!
Put the 41 on and have fun.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Showtime said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it out.:thumbsup: So add one more to 17.5 TC and 1/12


Nice! Haven't seen you at the track in a while. Or maybe two whiles...


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> Well I can't help you with the pinion. I only go to 38!
> Put the 41 on and have fun.


Thanks for looking Ron and yes I will have fun for sure. Just want to run the VTA for track time, not worried about being competive with it:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Kyosho Racer said:


> yes I will have fun for sure


Someone gets it!


----------



## Miller Time (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm going to have fun, just finished testing on my touring car....and it is dialed, I'll spot Kelso 2 laps


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to have fun, just finished testing on my touring car....and it is dialed, I'll spot Kelso 2 laps


aaahhh the famous word dialed....

well that just means is going only going to beat you by 5 laps, instead of the customary 3 he puts on everybody else.....


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

scootr117 said:


> What is on the menu?



Sloppy Joes and sausage and krout.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to have fun, just finished testing on my touring car....and it is dialed, I'll spot Kelso 2 laps


what!! your in a TC!!:drunk:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Miller Time said:


> I'm going to have fun, just finished testing on my touring car....and it is dialed, I'll spot Kelso 2 laps


what!! your in a TC!!:drunk:


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Going to sell my Associated 6.1 VTA car after the Hangover race on Tues. Many extras. I'll give somebody a good deal!
> 
> chuck


what are you switching too?




Mackin said:


> Sloppy Joes and sausage and krout.


can't wait....


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Mackin said:


> Going to sell my Associated 6.1 VTA car after the Hangover race on Tues. Many extras. I'll give somebody a good deal!
> 
> chuck





Bigz84 said:


> what are you switching too?


Orange!


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Mackin said:


> Sloppy Joes and sausage and krout.


I may not win anything but you can bet I'm going to get sloppy joe drunk for sure:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Well....

Time to hit the sack and wake up bright eyed and bushy tailed 

Doors may open about 7am, see everyone in the am!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Well....
> 
> Time to hit the sack


Goetz would be proud.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

If anyone is driving in, it is snowing now however, we're only expecting 1-2 inches with no snow tommorrow.












Hmm, that might be too deep for my Hyundai.:tongue:


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

just left:thumbsup:

whoooohoooo!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

What a blast at the 2nd Hangover Dash. Want to thank Norcar and all those that volunteered their time to make it happen, the sponsors who support The Gate and R/C racing, and most importantly everyone that showed up to support the track. Hope everyone has as much fun as me and has a great 2013.

See y'all at the track.


----------



## OvalAlston (Jun 3, 2009)

Had a great time want to thank the Gate crew as always an amazing event. Had a blast still touring car champ lol


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

OvalAlston said:


> Had a great time want to thank the Gate crew as always an amazing event. Had a blast still touring car champ lol


until next year..... :wave:


once again, a great time, looking forward to next year. 

Thanks Gate crew, top notch...:thumbsup:


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Wayne workin' it.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Great time, great race! Had fun, look forward to next year.....and still tring to keep my sedan of 4 wheels.......


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Anyone ever heard of an OFNA JL10e touring car? If so is it worth getting? Or is it a POS?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Anyone ever heard of an OFNA JL10e touring car? If so is it worth getting? Or is it a POS?


Jeff, It's a POS


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

CarbonJoe said:


> Jeff, It's a POS


Thought so just wanted to check. Never even heard of it myself


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Also I need to get more info on those F1's we saw today. We may want to get them. The guys running them told me about them but of course I wrote nothing down.


----------



## jar (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, there is no way my would have put me in the main yesterday. My 12 refuses to turn left. So, in an attempted to win the B; I limped it around track. It hooks like a freaking caffeinated squirrel into that second to last 180 onto the straight. Can't figure it out. Oh well. More time.

BW really stepped up since the last time I was out.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This was a really cool event. Really, the outside temp dropped into the teens by the time we left.
Really enjoyed the event and everyone that came out. I bet we kept a few people off the roads on Monday night just so they could show up at 7 ready to race.
70+ on New Years day when the weather wasn't the greatest.

Thanks everyone that made the trip.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

jar said:


> Well, there is no way my would have put me in the main yesterday. My 12 refuses to turn left. So, in an attempted to win the B; I limped it around track. It hooks like a freaking caffeinated squirrel into that second to last 180 onto the straight. Can't figure it out. Oh well. More time.
> 
> BW really stepped up since the last time I was out.


Rudy:
Bring it back this Sunday and I will dig into it. One thing I would look at is the side shock. Associated is joining the damper tube brigade with their new versions. You should see if your's can be converted.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Thanks everybody. Hope you had a good time.

chuck


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Also I need to get more info on those F1's we saw today. We may want to get them. The guys running them told me about them but of course I wrote nothing down.


Any hobby shop that orders Tamiya can get them. I had the F104, and with a few little hop up parts the car was very good. 

Thanks to The Gate crew for a great time. Huge thanks to Wayne for getting the 12th scale going for my first outing. Alston, you are more like touring car chump. Not sure what the schedule is for racing, but hope to try to catch a bunch of you at Nashville.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

The Hangover Classic has become my favorite yearly event! NORCAR out did themselves this year, providing awesome door prizes, memorable trophies (who wouldn't want a bobble head outhouse!), tasty food (free ridiculously good cake!), and a smooth race program. A BIG thank you to all the folks that make this race happen. If you missed the Hangover Classic, mark your calendars now for next year!!!


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I have to say the A main WGT race was great. 3rd to 6th all within 5 sec and battling for the toilet.:freak:

thanks to everyone who help me get my car issues worked out so I could race. Hope to see everyone again soon!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

As always, the NORCAR crew put on a smooth show. It was great to see such a turnout on New Years Day. Hopefully I can get this snake running soon and find out what I can do with it. Big thanks to the FRP guys for their assistance. 

When is the next road race?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> As always, the NORCAR crew put on a smooth show. It was great to see such a turnout on New Years Day. Hopefully I can get this snake running soon and find out what I can do with it. Big thanks to the FRP guys for their assistance.
> 
> When is the next road race?


Sunday!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

sg1 said:


> Sunday!


Hmm, took you about four laps to get my car down to a 10.1. Think the monster truck class is calling your name.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

old_dude said:


> This was a really cool event. Really, the outside temp dropped into the teens by the time we left.
> Really enjoyed the event and everyone that came out. I bet we kept a few people off the roads on Monday night just so they could show up at 7 ready to race.
> 70+ on New Years day when the weather wasn't the greatest.
> 
> Thanks everyone that made the trip.


Thanks to the whole Gate crew! 4 out of our 6 had never been there before had I can say with 100% confidence that all 4 are hooked. I was on 3 hours sleep with bloodshot eyes and I can say that was the best time I've had running RC in ages.
Thanks Ron for the 25.5 motor lend and the huge lot of round cells, I'll put them to good use. Now I need to decide what to sell and more importantly what my next class will be. The Coopers are fun but I really like the look of those F1's.
Thanks again to Wayne, Ron, Joe, Michael, Chuck and all the Gate crew for putting on the smoothest and best RC program around:thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Kyosho Racer said:


> Thanks to the whole Gate crew! 4 out of our 6 had never been there before had I can say with 100% confidence that all 4 are hooked. I was on 3 hours sleep with bloodshot eyes and I can say that was the best time I've had running RC in ages.
> Thanks Ron for the 25.5 motor lend and the huge loy of round cells, I'll put them to good use. Now I need to decide what to sell and more importantly what my next class will be. The Coopers are fun but I really like the look of those F1's.
> Thanks again to Wayne, Ron, Joe, Michael, Chuck and all the Gate crew for putting on the smoothest and best RC program around:thumbsup:


Yeah, those F1 cars are pretty cool. Loved the Renault paint jobs. Look forward to you guys coming back. The mini class looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Yeah, those F1 cars are pretty cool. Loved the Renault paint jobs. Look forward to you guys coming back. The mini class looks like a lot of fun.


1 F1 car ordered so far from our group. Looks like before to long we will be running them :thumbsup:


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Kyosho Racer said:


> 1 F1 car ordered so far from our group. Looks like before to long we will be running them :thumbsup:


Cool :thumbsup:


----------

